# VW GTI Autobahn 2012 16 inch RIM and Tire options



## vwedman (Jul 10, 2012)

I own a GTI Autobahn 2012 with 18 inch rims. Can I put a 16 inch rim on without upsetting
VW rules of engagement. I want to achieve a softer ride. looking to install 205/55 or 60 R16.
Has anyone done this before???


----------



## Airy32 (Nov 15, 2007)

Tire Rack shows 205/55/16 as an option for winter tires but thet don't have any 16" alloys available, only steelies. No idea if any oem or aftermarket 16's would fit. Just dropping down to 17" would be a big improvement in ride and more economical than 18's. And you may find the tall sidewall too flexy with the 16's.


----------



## vwedman (Jul 10, 2012)

*thank you*

QUOTE=Airy32;78155541]Tire Rack shows 205/55/16 as an option for winter tires but thet don't have any 16" alloys available, only steelies. No idea if any oem or aftermarket 16's would fit. Just dropping down to 17" would be a big improvement in ride and more economical than 18's. And you may find the tall sidewall too flexy with the 16's.[/QUOTE] So you really think the 17s will do a lot better then the 16? Thank you for the insight. What about the off set at et-51? Any ideas?


----------



## Airy32 (Nov 15, 2007)

Do I think the 17s will do what better than the 16s? I'm suggesting 17s because they are more readily available, will give a more compliant ride than 18s but won't have a potentially negative effect on handling by feeling far more "squishy" like a much taller sidewall on a 16 would. The 16" tire size is just fine, even ideal, for winter. Just seems like it may be going a bit far for daily spirited driving, which is what I'll assume you bought a GTI for since you didn't say otherwise.

Regarding the offset, are you referring to a particular set of wheels? You have some flexibility in offsets depending on the width of wheel and tire you want to use. If you stay with the stock width of 7.5" (I think) then you can genrally use wheels with offsets a couple mm higher or 10-12mm lower before you'll have any clearance concerns. For narrower wheels you would want a higher offset unless you want the wheels tucked way up inside the fender. If you go wider, then you have to be a bit more precise.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

vwedman said:


> I own a GTI Autobahn 2012 with 18 inch rims. Can I put a 16 inch rim on without upsetting
> VW rules of engagement. I want to achieve a softer ride. looking to install 205/55 or 60 R16.
> Has anyone done this before???


Pick a 16" wheel from a Golf/Rabbit & Jetta.

205/60 is on the taller side, which means you might rub the fender liners. Best bet is 205/55 and it gives you a lot of choices for tires


----------

